# Chicken Tractor/Mobile Home



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's my version of someone else's design for a chicken tractor, aka chicken mobile home (or as I call it, chicken palace). It's 16' long, 6' wide with a 4' X 1' nest box on each side. The red ice chest on the rear is the water reservoir for 5 poultry nipples along the inside of the left wall. I added a light fixture and an external weatherproof switch so I can check what's going on inside. The windows will have sliding plexiglas for winter. The wheels on the rear are retractable and will let me move the whole thing to different spots in the yard so as not to kill the grass.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Chicken tractor mansion!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Holy chicken poop! It's a good thing our chickens can't see what they're missing! I feel sorry for them in the tractor we built so I let them roam most days, lol.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! Nice work. The most beautiful chicken tractor I've ever seen!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow is that nice!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Unfortunately this chicken tractor is so heavy it takes a real tractor to move it.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks great! I can imagine it does take a tractor to move it, but I am sure your chickens don't mind riding along in their castle!


----------

